# Group shot



## My Green Pets (May 17, 2016)

I wanted to take a picture of all my slippers, so here they are. 












From front to back: magic lantern, callosum, gratrixianum, odette's vision, annabellchen, villosum, Michael koopowitz, rothschildianum, bel royal, kolosand x angel hair, Grande, prime child


----------



## troy (May 17, 2016)

What are they?


----------



## Wendy (May 18, 2016)

Lovely, healthy looking bunch!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 18, 2016)

Good bunch!

Annabellchen is what you posted previously, right?

I was right in that it was delenatii x cochlo, though it's not a specific name. 
These leaves all look pretty much the same but I could see dele and cochlo blooming habit.


----------



## abax (May 18, 2016)

What a happy, healthy line up...if only they could dance.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 19, 2016)

I'm the one who will dance when they decide to bloom


----------



## Ozpaph (May 21, 2016)

nice and health but you still have a lot of 'real estate' to cover!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 22, 2016)

If I can get all of these to grow and bloom, I may consider others 

First on list, a decent roth; after that, Sandy Sandy Sandy!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 22, 2016)

Looks great! But what's for dinner?!!


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2016)

awesome!


----------



## Wendy (May 23, 2016)

I need to get a couple more roths...


----------



## AdamD (May 23, 2016)

Good looking lineup!


----------

